# The losing battle of winter



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I know there have been a few winter threads on here but isn't winter disheartening?

Did mine and the other half's on Saturday and they looked great. Drove mine Sunday morning and because of the early mist and wet roads the back was looking dirty after one drive (doesn't help it's white). She's been at work today, in the rain, so hers will be back to grimy by tonight.

I still believe it's the right thing to keep on top of the cleaning in the winter but they only stay clean until they leave the driveway


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I know what you mean. I washed our cars on Saturday morning and instructed the wife to drive no faster than 45mph on the way to her parent's house to minimise spray up the back. 😂


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That’s life I’m afraid, I keep my M2 Comp in check as much as I can. I usually
Wash mine when I know I’ll go a few days before driving. :detailer:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Soon be Spring :thumb:


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

If you think white is bad, try dark blue :wall:

Dave


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

OP's name checks out


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

My brother text me today, said his car was filthy all up the back. I clean a few fiestas and they all seem to attract muck up the boot.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Same here, washed wife's Saturday afternoon, Sunday afternoon - filthy again.

Still, good excuse to clean it again and it be shining again :buffer:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Same feeling myself it truly is a thankless process but I can't go much longer than two weeks before the OCD takes control. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Found some relief by using ONR followed by a BSD spray. Doesn't stop it getting dirty but it's the least painful way of keeping mine clean as I don't have running water to hand.

Harry


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine hasn't been washed since around November last year.
It's now the heaviest GT 86 in the world with all the muck in it.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I knew mine was going to get manky again but needed to wash it so decided to do a compromise wash and used bh autofoam and power washed off. Come up quite well.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Did both of mine Saturday. Living in the sticks with loads of farms the roads are awful. Drove 5 miles and it’s mingging agin the other is fine as it’s still in the garage...........until tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Radish293 said:


> Living in the sticks with loads of farms the roads are awful. Drove 5 miles and it's mingging agin...


God it's annoying isn't it :wall:

Round my way all the tractors are out again, so mud's slung up the back of the car and the car in front just sprays all over the front end, lovely


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Washed both on Saturday. Drove mine to work today, 12 miles mix of B road and lane.

Needless to say, I'm not impressed.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im still cleaning once a week 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fatboy40 said:


> God it's annoying isn't it :wall:
> 
> Round my way all the tractors are out again, so mud's slung up the back of the car and the car in front just sprays all over the front end, lovely


I feel your pain. 
Mind you I did give it a quick spruce up with Koch Chemie green star and a hose down. Much better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Radish293 said:


> I feel your pain.
> Mind you I did give it a quick spruce up with Koch Chemie green star and a hose down. Much better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here actually, Quick once over and rinse then foamed with some BH autofoam i had heft in lance and came up a treat for a touchless wash. 2 days later and its minging again sadly lol


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I spent some time on saturday, getting both outs clean. BH AF, followed by a wash.

Waste of time, next weekend it will get BH AF and that will do it


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

PugIain said:


> Mine hasn't been washed since around November last year.
> It's now the heaviest GT 86 in the world with all the muck in it.


Considering how long you've been on this forum it fascinates me that you can leave it that long! I'd have to give it a quick blast with a PW at least!


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Really reassuring that it isn't just me. In fact, although it's been quite wet, I probably shouldn't moan about the weather in general as it hasn't been *that* bad in the south east. I washed the cars new years day which I can't remember doing in recent years!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to my world. Mine gets cleaned everyday due to my job, and it’s white.

If I can’t get to the jet wash and give it a coat of Powermaxed jet wash ‘n’ wax, then it’s an ONR wash.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Same here. Washed on Saturday - one short journey in the rain last night and it is filthy again :wall:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

The roads round here seem to be exceptionally dirty at the moment, it's more than just the rain. It's as if the constant dampness has allowed the dirt to migrate everywhere.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

We had the gritters out around our roads about 7-8 days ago and now with the rain the roads seem really dirty


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Am I missing something ?

We are on what is essentially a glorified car cleaning chat room and we are objecting to cleaning the cars ?

Mystifying.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I know what you mean. I washed our cars on Saturday morning and instructed the wife to drive no faster than 45mph on the way to her parent's house to minimise spray up the back. 😂


Out of interest have you any evidence that driving at that speed or below makes a significant difference?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Tykebike said:


> Out of interest have you any evidence that driving at that speed or below makes a significant difference?


Nope. You're reading too much into this! 😂
How spray gets flicked up behind your car would obviously vary from car to car. Just seemed like a reasonable number to give her for driving on a short stretch of dual carriageway without being an obstruction.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

BarryAllen said:


> Am I missing something ?
> 
> We are on what is essentially a glorified car cleaning chat room and we are objecting to cleaning the cars ?
> 
> Mystifying.


The point I'm making is that at the moment, once you clean your car, it's almost immediately dirty again. Speaking for myself, whilst I enjoy cleaning etc. I also enjoy driving the thing when it's clean!


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

washingitagain said:


> The point I'm making is that at the moment, once you clean your car, it's almost immediately dirty again. Speaking for myself, whilst I enjoy cleaning etc. I also enjoy driving the thing when it's clean!


Im being deliberatley provocative now... 

But that sounds like the perfect circle of infinity... wash, car gets dirty, wash... rinse and repeat


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

BarryAllen said:


> Im being deliberatley provocative now...
> 
> But that sounds like the perfect circle of infinity... wash, car gets dirty, wash... rinse and repeat


Yes, if the circle wasn't so small at the moment


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

BarryAllen said:


> Am I missing something ?
> 
> We are on what is essentially a glorified car cleaning chat room and we are objecting to cleaning the cars ?
> 
> Mystifying.


I know that's a little tongue in cheek...

But, I enjoy keeping on top of things in the summer, basically get rid of some dust then move on to actually detailing something. Currently I'm just washing the thing. It's a battle, and I'm losing! :wall:


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

My battle of winter this year in a nutshell - 'don't think its going to snow/rain today, I could maybe wash the car.' Few hours later:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

It's soul destroying in the UK. Seriously have palpitations taking a car there, anytime of the year. When it rains the whole bottom of the car, wheels and all are black and that spreads up the panels fading to grey and then brush against it and its all over you, but leaving a clean spot that high lights and reminds you it has to be washed.:wall:.... again.
A lot to be said for permanent coatings to ease that.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I dont even think winters kicked in yet only had to de ice car twice.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

If you have some protection on then taking it to a jet wash and blasting off the salt and mud from the doors, sills, arches and underside just with the water, 2-3x a week really helps!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

TeddyRuxpin said:


> If you have some protection on then taking it to a jet wash and blasting off the salt and mud from the doors, sills, arches and underside just with the water, 2-3x a week really helps!


Exactly what I do. Give her a proper wash once a month and high pressure rinse when I can.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

ffrs1444 said:


> I dont even think winters kicked in yet only had to de ice car twice.


Yeah but you're in the south, come further north and winter has definitely kicked in :doublesho


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

I know what I'm about to say sounds absolutely bonkers but I've taken to doing one element a day after work.

I have a shared driveway with an elderly neighbour. he has a habit of taking his car (Rover 400, pristine cream) out of the garage only at weekends and plonking itin front of his house during daylight hours, which prevents me from washing mine. 

So.. in typical passive aggression fashion I've taken to washing one element of my car each night after work. it's a ballache but as the jobs are only small it allows me to keep on top inbetween maintenance washes on the occasions he doesn't get his car out.

For instance, last night. all the windows got a bloody good shine inside and out, tonight the wheels will be getting a good going over all leading upto friday when i finish a bit earlier and i can give the bodywork a foamy bath and spritz.

am I insane?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I have found the answer it all depends which way round on the drive I park it. Simples.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

